# Osama Blowing Smoke? Support for Terror Wanes Among Muslim Publics



## 54/102 CEF (4 May 2006)

Seems the Islamic world may be more like you and me - looking for peace order and good government

Check out the Pew Global Attitudes Report here - saw it in a paper I'm working on 

Extract Summary of Findings

Concerns over Islamic extremism, extensive in the West even before terrorist attacks in London, are shared to a considerable degree by the publics in several predominantly Muslim nations surveyed. Nearly three-quarters of Moroccans and roughly half of those in Pakistan, Turkey and Indonesia see Islamic extremism as a threat to their countries. At the same time, most Muslim publics are expressing less support for terrorism than in the past. Confidence in Osama bin Laden has declined markedly in some countries and fewer believe suicide bombings that target civilians are justified in the defense of Islam.

MORE HERE http://pewglobal.org/reports/display.php?ReportID=248


----------



## Centurian1985 (4 May 2006)

I dont believe it, maybe half of those 'surveyed', which means people in the cities were asked.   Negative opinion about attacks that result in Muslims deaths has been an issue for Muslim communities in the past, but they still cheer when a western target and western citizens get killed.  

(edit) As pointed out to me by others, this does paint too broad of a brush and should not be used to stereotype ALL Muslim populations around the world, and is not attempting to portray all Muslims as enemies of the West.   I will modify this to say that although the current level of support appears to be low, there are still pockets of extremist support in numerous countries worldwide, and there are still numerous websites and journalistic entities out there who propogate AQ philosophy.


----------



## Trinity (4 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> I dont believe it, maybe half of those 'surveyed', which means people in the cities were asked.   Negative opinion about attacks that result in Muslims deaths has been an issue for Muslim communities in the past,* but they still cheer *when a western target and western citizens get killed.



Way to use a wide brush....  

thats kind of dangerous!


----------

